# Help UG melting!



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

In the past week, my UG started melting rapidly! Not sure what is wrong, I have not run out of CO2, No change with fertilization schedules or amounts. Other plants seem be thriving. 

Any hints? I know this is a common problem I have seen mentioned in several threads but no one seems to have an answer


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Is it melting a bit around the edges, or is it just turning to mush?
Is this a new substrate, any ammonia present?

UG always goes through some transition shock. Usually it will recover if it is in a healthy environment, but some situations, such as new Aquasoil leaching ammonia, can kill it very quickly.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

This is a 5 month old setup, so the Aquasoil should be through with its NH3 leaching. In fact is was a previously healthy shaggy green monster that was eating the HC foreground. The tips of the leaves turn white then within 24 hrs it turns into mush. This decaying organic matter is leading to a green water outbreak which I am trying to control by getting rid of the dead stuff with large water changes.

This post has a pic (2nd pic) of when it was doing well ~3 wks ago. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/57755-silver-lining-after-storm-5.html

I can see about posting a more recent pic tonite.


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

What is your kH?
I had UG, and when I changed some parameters I had same problems.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

That is a real shame, your tank was looking great!


----------



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Sounds like what happened to me happened to you too. I had a UG lawn growing in etc... and for the most part is was really lush. Then one week, patches of it started to melt away, and eventually I lost the whole lawn. No clue why that happens.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Fabac said:


> What is your kH?
> I had UG, and when I changed some parameters I had same problems.


I have always used reconstituted RO/DI water from the start. I add RO Right to bring it up to about 3 dGH, kH is zero.

Edit
Well I _think_ I may have found the problem. While doing my water change battle with GDA tonight, I decided to service the canister (Ehiem Ecco 2234) even though I just replaced the fine filter pad and did the quick rinse of the biomedia last week. This time I decided to take the impeller assembly apart and clean it out as well because I had not done it since last November. I put everything back together and started the filter. Holy cow, the increase in flow was startling!!

So perhaps as the impeller assembly got gunked up over time, the flow rate of the canister started to decline slowly until the turnover rate was completely inadequate to keep the most sensitive plant healthy, in this case the UG.


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

I hope that will solve your problem.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Good luck Bun


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Just wanted to update this thread. I seems that it was the "low flow" filter situation may have been the culprit after all. Since I cleaned out the impeller the vigorous flow was restored, the UG melt has stopped and I am starting to see it put out new runners. 

Of course it just could the way of UG (just to drive you crazy)! :frusty:


----------

